# Yahoo- Dr. Fox: Allergies take their toll on canine (St. Louis Post-Dispatch)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

DEAR DR. FOX: I have a 2-1/2-year-old female Jack Russell terrier/dachshund mix. Last year, she started having skin allergies. She would break out all underneath her body. She would scratch and chew on her feet and make them raw. Her veterinarian put her on three prescriptions of Prednisone.View the full article


----------

